# Prozessdatenerfassung mit Plant Historian PDA



## Cirio_iMes (15 Juli 2020)

Bei *Plant Historian PDA *handelt es sich um ein zentrales System zur Aufzeichnung, Analyse und Archivierung von Prozessdaten. Plant Historian PDA unterstützt damit die Qualitätssicherung und Anlagensicherheit. Eine konsequente und transparente Prozessdatenerfassung deckt Optimierungspotentiale auf und ermöglicht es diese nachhaltig umzusetzen - die Voraussetzung für einen kontinuierlichen Verbesserungsprozess (KVP) und die Basis für die Erhöhung der Gesamtanlageneffektivität (OEE).


*Plant Historian PDA* ist ein flexibles und leistungsfähiges Prozessinformationssystem zur Optimierung der inner- und überbetrieblichen Kommunikation. Informationsadressaten werden mit relevanten Prozessinformationen versorgt und können frühzeitig auf Prozessstörungen reagieren.



​ Prozesswerte, Meldungen und Qualitätsdaten auf einen Blick
​ *produktiv und sicher - durch Information

*​Neben der Prozessdatenerfassung - und -archivierung unterstützen wir Sie auch in den Bereichen Betriebsdatenerfassung (BDE) und Maschinendatenerfassung (MDE). Dies erlaubt eine ganzheitliche Betrachtung der Anlagen- und Maschinensituation.


*Benefits*


 Transparente Darstellung des Anlagenzustands 
Unterstützung bei Kundenaudits und Kommunikation mit Lieferanten (z.B. Turbine, Roboter, Brenner ...) 
Traceability (Tracking & Tracing) 
Frühzeitige Identifikation von Schlechtfahrweisen 
Steigerung der Sicherheit und Produktivität durch direkte Informationsweiterleitung des Anlagenzustands (Anlagenmonitoring) 
*
Core-Features*


Ausgabe      betriebsrelevanter Dokumente in Microsoft Excel und als PDF, Automatische      Befüllung von Excel-Vorlagen mit Istwerten 
Trenddarstellung      mit Visualisierung der zugehörigen Prozessleitsystem-Meldungen 
     und direkter Anzeige von Grenzwertverletzungen 
Personalisierte      Auswertungsmöglichkeiten: individuelle Zusammenstellung 
     und Speicherung von Trendgruppen 
Zahlreiche      Analysetools und Darstellungsmöglichkeiten ( Echtzeitdarstellung,      Messbandfunktion, Hüllkurvendarstellung ...) 
Integralfunktion      für die Ermittlung von Verbrauchswerten 
Rechen-Tags:      Verknüpfung von Tags mittels mathematischer Operatoren und Funktionen 
Chargenbezogene      Auswertungen und Trendanzeige 

*Technologien*


Unternehmensweite,      zentrale Lösung, keine Clientinstallation erforderlich 
Multiuser-      und Multiprojektfähigkeit, Skalierbarkeit, Mehrsprachigkeit und      Prozessleitsystemunabhängigkeit 
Standardisierte      Schnittstellen zur PLS-/SPS-Welt 
OPC-Kopplung      für alle gängigen Prozessleitsysteme/Steuerungen von:
Siemens, Emerson, Honeywell,       ABB, Foxboro, HIMA, Invensys, etc. 
 
 

Weitere Informationen finden Sie auf unserer Website: https://www.imes-solutions.com/

  Gerne können Sie sich auch persönlich bei mir melden: mario.schachinger@imes-solutions.com



  Viele Grüße

  Mario Schachinger


*iMes Solutions GmbH*
Telefon: +49 8677 9618-0
Telefax: +49 8677 9618-27
info@imes-solutions.com
www.imes-solutions.com


----------



## Cirio_iMes (27 Juli 2020)

Unser aktueller Use Case aus dem Kraftwerksbereich: https://blog.imes-solutions.com/202...uf-plant-historian-pda-prozessdatenerfassung/

In einem Heiz- und Kältekraftwerk wurden mehrere S7 über OPC DA angebunden und Prozessistwerte erfasst, ausgewertet und archiviert.


----------

